# Whats happen to "No Count" from Weight Watchers



## LouiseClare

Has weight watchers really got rid of "No Count"? I was going to start going to weight watchers this week in hope of following that plan again. I read a few reviews of the Discovery Plan hoping it would be like "No Count" but people are saying it's different. I really wished i'd kept my old books now and just followed the plan on my own. I followed the "No Count" diet a couple of years ago and lost 3 stones.

I'm really not good at following points.

Does anyone know where I can get hold of the "No Count" plan. I've got loads of recipe books too which I bought from the meetings.:shrug:


----------



## ald

Try looking on ebay, I'm sure you will find a weightwatcher starter book on there and maybe e-mail the seller to make sure it contains the no count foods. I think the book you need is a small sprial blue book???

xxx


----------



## mum2bee

you know tracking points is really not bad at all - i thought it was going to be really hard aswell.best diet ive been on!


----------

